# Sage 54mm dosing experiment



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

So after reading on the sage website that with the barista pro they recommend 19-22g of coffee in the 54mm basket, which seems huge (and is completely incompatible with the razor tool which chops down to 18) I decided to do some experiments with my DTP before it goes back.

Now I like a strong coffee, in the morning I have a long Americano with a dash of cream. And to be honest I sometimes have felt the coffee lacks punch at that length.

I believed the DTP was around 18g in the basket so always gravitated towards this normally pulling an espresso at 1:2 for about 35 secs.

In addition to this I saw a video comparing the rancilio Silvia with the barista pro and the end comment (however much stock you put in this) was that the Silvia had more body due to larger PF and more coffee.

Anyways, back to the experiment.

3 day old PNG roast. 
Slacked off the grind a bit. Managed to get 20.5g in the basket. Definitely not using the tool (dont use it anyway), not much basket headroom, just about get the PF in. 
result? Beautiful bold coffee with dead on extraction, 30 seconds 1:2, beautiful tiger stripes and blond at 29 seconds. 
massive flavour in the cup.

not sure if the BP baskets are deeper as there is no way 22 would fit in!!! But surprised 20.5 didn't choke the DTP one bit.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

22g would fit in if you could grind fine enough. It may not produce a good shot, but it would fit...


----------

